# HAPPY GOTCHA DAY ZEPHYR (pic heavy)



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> We've had the pleasure of Zephyr for 2 years now....She's come a long way baby!

</span>


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

gorgeous !!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day Zephyr!!
She is gorgeous, and she looks so happy and content!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

TWO YEARS?!!! WOW - has the time flown. Today's your last day though as I'm on my way to NY -- how dare you not only put the bunny ears on Zeph







but then takes pictures to boot - and look at that ridiculous tongue .... what is it about these e-pups?!!!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66TWO YEARS?!!! WOW - has the time flown. Today's your last day though as I'm on my way to NY -- how dare you not only put the bunny ears on Zeph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <span style="color: #3333FF">The bunny ears are my daughter's doing!







I love that pic even though it's a bit blurry etc....if you knew how reserved Zephyr is,you could really appreciate the silliness of it. </span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She looks so HAPPY now!

Even though my fosters have never liked her







(Ilsa-before you had her and Mario who she made do a pee pee) I always have! 

Happy GOTCHA DAY!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Hey I KNOW NOTHING about the Ilsa incident! The Mario thing...well she was having a rough couple of weeks. I am sure they would get along great now. She is really,really different now.</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It was Ilsa's fault. She was hard staring at Zephyr from behind my legs and all of a sudden Zephyr exploded. It took us all a minute (Pat, Melinda, me) to figure out that my itty bitty foster puppy was setting her up.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">







Knowing poor Zephyr she really didn't know what to do with that information. She is still figuring it out...what's funny is she NEVER ever did anything like that with any of the fosters.

She is true to form though,Chech lines do mature very slowly...she is just becoming adult-like now.

P.S. She loves black dogs!

ETA: She was very good with Anna...bonus points for that???







</span>


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

STUNNING!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Zephyr


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

That day was so funny. We all were perplexed....until we caught Ilsa trying to do it again!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

She really is one of the most stunning black GSD's I've seen.....but then the bunny ear pic totally puts her in another light! Toooo cute!!!


----------

